# [SOLVED] IS OC Possible on a AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3500+



## Ollieboy (May 31, 2008)

Hey, well i got my PC about 2 years ago, and i'm sick of the slowish speeds and i REALLY want to know if i can OC my:

- AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+

- NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE 256.0 MB

I know its a really poor Operating speed, and thats basically only decent for internet browsing since my Ge Force 6150 LE is Intergrated. So if you can see from my point of view i could do with the extra speeds lol. 

**P.S** I heard its possible to get this processor to around 2.4 GH'z, but im a bit sceptical of that

Please Reply to me ASAP


Cheerz :1angel:


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: IS OC Possible on a AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3500+*

What's your CPU's loaded temperature? Run ORTHOS for 10 minutes and check with SpeedFan, both from my sig.


----------



## Ollieboy (May 31, 2008)

*Re: IS OC Possible on a AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3500+*

Ok Speedfan says:
- CPU Temperature 32C Min To 34C Max
- Ambient Is 34C Min To 36 Max
- Remote Is 30C To 34C
- HD0 Is Ranging Between 40C To 42C
- Temp1 Is 40C
- Core Is Ranging Between 37C To 40C

ORTHOS Says:

Type: Blend - stress CPU and RAM Min: 8 Max: 4096 InPlace: No Mem: 702 Time: 15
CPU: 2204MHz FSB: 200MHz [200MHz x 11.0 est.]
01/06/2008 14:43 
Launching 1 thread...
Using CPU #0
Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
Press Stop to end this test.
Test 1, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922945 using 1024K FFT length.
Test 2, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922943 using 1024K FFT length.
Test 3, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19374367 using 1024K FFT length.
Test 4, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19174369 using 1024K FFT length.
Torture Test ran 15 minutes 58 seconds - 0 errors, 0 warnings.
Execution halted.

-------------------------------------------------

Also my Power suply is 240V (I Don't know what that is in Watts lol)

Hope this has helped you out.

Here is a screenshot of my results etc.


Firstly the Ortho's Test result-

http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/6375/orthostestresultsuz9.jpg

And finally the Speedfan Test Result-

http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/509/speedfantestresultshj8.jpg


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: IS OC Possible on a AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3500+*

An OC shouldn't be necessary with that chip. My girlfriend's PC has an Athlon64 3000+ running at 2.0Ghz and plows through virtually everything we throw at it.


----------



## crunchie (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: IS OC Possible on a AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3500+*

I have had my 3500 venice core to 2.6 with no problem. Give it a go, but watch your temps.


----------



## Ollieboy (May 31, 2008)

*Re: IS OC Possible on a AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3500+*

yeah my mate says its a really decent chip for whati paid for it. But i know it can handlemost decent games out there (Counter Strike: Source, Half-life 2 etc) But i could really do with a little bit extra FPS.
I get around 35FPS On a 1280x 1024 Reso At highest quality and usng Bloom maps with HDR.
But i was really wondering if my FPS would increase A little if at all if i OC'd my system.

This help forum rocks btw, its been a great help so far. Anymore info bout my question will be a fantastic help =)

Once again thanks for the people who replied to this thread.


----------



## crunchie (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: IS OC Possible on a AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3500+*

Just keep raising the HTT until your system becomes unstable (freezes, BSOD's) and if you want to go further, up the vcore slightly. Keep an eye on your temp. If you have cheapo RAM modules, you may want to put them on a divider to prevent them holding back your OC on the cpu.
You should find the psu wattage on a sticker on the side of it. 240v is only the input voltage .


----------



## hobosrock696 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: IS OC Possible on a AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3500+*

Definitly mines at 2.7ghz unbottlenecked my card to a point...


----------

